# Which ADA tank to get?



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello All,

I have been looking at either getting an ADA mini M or ADA mini L. Is there anyone out there that has either or both of these and could compare some pros and cons of scaping both? I will probably be getting the ADA light for the tank, but if anyone has a good pic for lighting choices that would be great too. I have seen the home depot robot lamp...lol...so if anyone has other ideas/uses that would be appreciated. Pictures would also be great. Thanks


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

If you want to get the Solar Mini, then your options are restricted to the Mini S or mini M. They don't make a model for the Mini L, unfortunately

With that in mind, go with the Mini M. If you are NOT going to use the Solar Mini light (Treat yourself to it.... get the Solar Mini and a Mini M is my vote) then get the Mini L... because it's bigger than the Mini M ;P 

What is the Home Depot Robot Lamp?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you do go with the Mini L instead, you should definitely check out some of the Archaea lighting that Aqua Forest Aquarium sells from their website. Or you could always shoot them an email on their recommendations for an appropriate light for the Mini L.


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have both of those tanks. For the Mini-M I'm using the matching Solar Mini-M. For the Mini-L, I'm using this fixture. I'm very impressed with this light so far. It has a very small footprint and could pass off as an ADA product. The only thing is that it's 1" wider than the width of the tank (so 1/2" overhang on each side). 36W will let you grow any plant out there.

I've never been a fan of that Home Depot Hampton Bay fixture. While it is very cheap, it looks like it too.


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for the responses, i am still up in the air as to which to get. It will be my second nano scape so I am trying to figure out what I would like to put plant/rock/wood wise in the tank. If I get the Mini L, i will probably get the archaea 36 watt fixture, I asked one of the folks at aqua forest if that fixture would take the ADA 36watt bulb as I would like to have 8000k light over the tank. He said it would work, so I will try that out if I get that tank. I might go with the smaller archaea or the ADA light if I get the mini M. That ADA light is just soooooo expensive, but man does it look nice. 
Here is a copy of the robo cop lamp for the earlier response

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5817&d=1202259815

It looks a little cheap to me, but from what I have read it gets the job done and has a full spectrum lamp with it, which it pretty cool. I just need to figure out how to scape these and I will be good to go.

Anyone have any recommendations regarding a CO2 unit for the Mini L? would the ADA CO2 advanced be ok? I kind of like the full ADA setup but yet again that little unit is expensive. I guess I could always just get a regulator/solenoid and diffusor and save some money. Any suggestions regarding it and scaping ideas for the Mini M or L? Thanks!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

The Ada advance systsem is cute and tiny and will look good if you want people to see it next to your tank, especially with the metal base or hang-on stand,but replacing the cartridges will be a pain.

If you can hide it, get a normal sized five pound or ten pound tank and it will last you a long time between refills. For the price of one cute 75 ADA cartridge that will last a monh or two, you can get ten pounds of co2 that will last... Gosh like a year or two on that size tank if not more. It all depends on how many much co2 you use.

You could also go with a paintball co2 setup if you don't have the room for a five pound tank, but it'll cost as much as a real co2 setup and you'll need an adaptor, etc, if you ever want to upgrade.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Fluval pressurized co2 system is out and seems nice and cost alot less. I had the Mini-L with the Archaea light and Advanced CO2. If I were to do it again, I would get a Solar light. If you are going to display your co2 setup then i would get a miniture setup.

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...surized-co2-kit/prodFluvalPressurinedCO2.html


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

JustLikeAPill said:


> If you want to get the Solar Mini, then your options are restricted to the Mini S or mini M. They don't make a model for the Mini L, unfortunately
> 
> With that in mind, go with the Mini M. If you are NOT going to use the Solar Mini light (Treat yourself to it.... get the Solar Mini and a Mini M is my vote) then get the Mini L... because it's bigger than the Mini M ;P
> 
> What is the Home Depot Robot Lamp?


The robot lamp is the 27 watt fullspectrum (6700K?) hampton bay desk lamp. I think they have a nicer one that is brushed nickel. But both were at the home depot when i was there looking around last night.


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

size of the regulator is somewhat of an issue, i am trying to keep it as small as possible. I have never seen the Fluval CO2 kit. That was a good find! I also saw there shrimp kit and planted tank kit. Those are pretty cool little kits. Has anyone seen any reviews on the Fluval CO2 kit. I know that the canister would need replacing more frequently....anyone know if a small paintball canister would work with it? thanks...


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's a link to the thread for that Fluval kit I created a while back.

I just received it in the mail today. I'll post an update for in that thread.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Having personally owned both, I would go with the mini m and solar mini m first (bought from adgshop of course!). Due to the fact that the mini m has the perfect dimensions for its size, the mini s is a bit narrow and harder to design for. The fact that the mini m has full ada support and designed products to make it a complete set eventually also adds appeal.

If I had the choice on a mini l id go with a 45p, same length and height buut slightly more width make it like the mini m in terms of versatility to scape with where as the mini l gets a bit narrow for the same reasons the mini s does.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

any update?


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 11, 2010)

virgo888 said:


> any update?


I ended up getting an ADA co2 setup and using it to supplement on a larger tank (stupid yes). But, I am waiting to order all my stuff hopefully when the new shipment comes in for ADG after the 7th, i'll post some updates afterward, thanks!


----------

